# Fan Clubs



## WilliamTLear (Jul 10, 2002)

How many people on this forum are in the Larry Taum Fan Club?

Who else in the Kenpo community has a Fan Club?

If you'd like to join the Larry Tatum Fan Club here's the official link:

"The Official" Larry Tatum Fan Club 

Seriously,
Billy Lear


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *If you'd like to join the Larry Tatum Fan Club here's the official link:
> "The Official" Larry Tatum Fan Club
> ...



Who do I make this cheque out to?


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 10, 2002)

Larry Tatum Productions.


----------



## cdhall (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Make it out to me.  About $2000 US.  I think I can get you another Black Belt for that.  If that is too steep.  Get me an International Money order or $1900 US and I'll give you a Black Belt and a Certificate with someone else's "stamp."
 

This will be an interesting thread.  I need to check the site again.  I remember looking at Mr. Tatum's Fan Club once.  Must be an LA thing.  I've never even heard of a Non-Entertainer having one.  Well, someone who is not Primarily an Entertainer.


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *Larry Tatum Productions. *



What do I get with my membership?


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 10, 2002)

3 Patches.

An autographed photograph of Master Larry Tatum

A membership card for 10% off all other Larry Tatum Merchandise

And one ANNUAL news letter.

Join the Club Today!!!


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *3 Patches.
> An autographed photograph of Master Larry Tatum
> ...



I will! Man! Imagine that! An organization that actually send out the newsletter they produce. I wonder if the WKKA would try that? They said they would and never sent me anything. But they took my money.

What do the patches say?


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 10, 2002)

I forgot! The top of the page says that you get _clubbed_ if you join. That sounds like fun!


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *What do the patches say? *



The first patch is THE FAMOUS CONFIDENCE DRAGON PATCH

The second patch is THE PASADENA TIGER PATCH

And the third patch is AN L.T.K.K.A ROCKER PATCH

I can't find mine anymore, but I guess I could re-join. The only thing is I don't wanna get clubbed. It might hurt.


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 10, 2002)

Is that like clubbing at a rave?

Wow, this fan club has everything!


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Is that like clubbing at a rave?
> 
> Wow, this fan club has everything! *



Since you put it that way... 

:karate: *TATUM ROCKS!!!*  :karate:

I wonder how many people will be there?


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 10, 2002)

I know he has the new technique videos but does he have new forms and sets videos?

Really, as far as organizations go his is fairly well structured and set up the most businesslike.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I know he has the new technique videos but does he have new forms and sets videos?
> 
> Really, as far as organizations go his is fairly well structured and set up the most businesslike. *



Yes... he even has videos on Mass Attacks, and sparring. I would have to agree... There aren't very many Kenpo Associations that can process your credit card online... He is *STATE OF THE ART* baby!

:supcool:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 10, 2002)

I see he has streaming videos too now on his website.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I see he has streaming videos too now on his website. *



I didn't know about the streaming videos. Is Clyde on any of them? That's gotta be Kewel... Anyone who can slap the crap outta the Desert Yeti has to be one bad dude!

:karate:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 10, 2002)

Don't anger the yeti...he sheds!


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I see he has streaming videos too now on his website. *


They do not seem to work:wah:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jul 10, 2002)

Kiddies,
 Yes I do in fact have _My Own Fanclub!_ Joining is simple and free! You can check it out on this page HERE Oh the joys of to much time on my hands! I mean I have produced several movies (For those of you in the Missoula area, showing two of them soon! Check my news section!) so...yeah. Enjoy!


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 10, 2002)

I got fanned with a club once....OUCH:rofl: 

Bah dum bum...tiss


----------



## stapper (Jul 10, 2002)

Billy, you are a bad boy.


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *I got fanned with a club once....OUCH:rofl:
> 
> Bah dum bum...tiss *


Better than getting clubbed by a fan.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Don't anger the yeti...he sheds! *



I hear that they keep him in a cage under the Tatum school... And that he can get really mad, especially when they don't feed him, or clean out his cage. Is this true?


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 10, 2002)

I do a lot of crazy stuff but going into a cage with the Yeti? Sounds bad...


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I do a lot of crazy stuff but going into a cage with the Yeti? Sounds bad... *



It proven to enhance your love life  LOL

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde   GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Run for your lives!!! They let him out!!! The Desert-Yeti is on the loose!!! :anic:


----------



## shawn monday (Jul 10, 2002)

I run a charter school here in kansas city for the ltkka  and my instructor runs a ltkka school here too....anyone in kansas or missourijust give me a shout at 816-728-7360


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 11, 2002)

> Run for your lives!!! They let him out!!! The Desert-Yeti is on the loose!!!




Not the Kenpo Desert-Yeti!!!!!


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 11, 2002)

the only thing Clyde fears is a bottle of Nair  !!!!!

I cant make fun I guess when Im not required to have a nice hair cut for work Ill look like grizzly adams too!!


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *the only thing Clyde fears is a bottle of Nair  !!!!!
> 
> I cant make fun I guess when Im not required to have a nice hair cut for work Ill look like grizzly adams too!! *




UH_OH , you said the N word, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 12, 2002)

You have found the Yeti's only weakness.....


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 16, 2002)

Jeez, I don't even WANT to be able to mentally picture that!


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Jeez, I don't even WANT to be able to mentally picture that! *



Oh Yes you do...

According to what you told me last summer, it is one of your deepest fantasies.

:lol:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *Oh Yes you do...
> According to what you told me last summer, it is one of your deepest fantasies.*



I only said that so you'd stop touching me Billy.


----------



## Seig (Jul 17, 2002)

Get a room


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I've never touched you Doug... You must be suffering from Kanzen Kenpo flashbacks again...


----------



## Seig (Jul 17, 2002)

Don't believe him Doug, he told me he was using his Chi so you wouldn't know it was him.


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *I've never touched you Doug... You must be suffering from Kanzen Kenpo flashbacks again... *



Not me. I never was a member of Kanzen Kenpo.


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Don't believe him Doug, he told me he was using his Chi so you wouldn't know it was him. *



Jeez, so that is why he's always saying he'll watch my back!


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 17, 2002)

Did you just say "He will wash your back"??


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Did you just say "He will wash your back"?? *



Hey, whoah now... settle... this coming from a guy who just posted something that said:



> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *To suck or not to suck. That is the question.*



Easy now pahdnah!


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 17, 2002)

Where did you get that?  You aren't supposed to use my words against me....
It isn't what i said...it is what i meant that counts.


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 17, 2002)

man Im sure Yahoo has a message board for these types of things...even you Jeff  Got Kenpo?


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *man Im sure Yahoo has a message board for these types of things...even you Jeff  Got Kenpo? *




I had no idea about yahoo and that type of stuff...you are the one we should be worrying about.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 17, 2002)

http://www.royalcanadianmountedspetsnaz.com/

Read the history of this most prestigious organization brothers. I just found out that Gou is a high ranking member. It only took time to understand where he was comming from. Sheesh, I wanna join too, but I just don't think I could pass the initiation and hump a yeti... uh... er... I mean a sasquatch.

Bwa ha ha ha ha!!!
Billy Lear :roflmao:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 17, 2002)

Is that why he is a high ranking member?

:rofl:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Is that why he is a high ranking member?
> 
> :rofl: *



From what I understand... He's always had one. He's thinks he's been beautiful enough for a fan club since birth. He claims that when he was born the doctor kissed him instead of the standard spanking. (Of course Gou still has a thing for guys with mustaches to this day, but that is another story.)

:lol:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 17, 2002)

Your jealousy will get you no where.


----------



## Seig (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Your jealousy will get you no where.
> *


I notice you did not deny the affection for men with mustaches!:barf:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 18, 2002)

Well Seig, I only have eyes for my wife but I'm so good looking that I have gotten used to the fact that both men and women want me.


----------



## Seig (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Well Seig, I only have eyes for my wife but I'm so good looking that I have gotten used to the fact that both men and women want me.
> 
> *


From what I hear, so does the FBI.:roflmao:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jul 19, 2002)

:moon: <------------------------ This is what Gou looks like when he submits to a FBI cavity check. Notice the big smile?


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *From what I hear, so does the FBI.*



Maybe Arnisador can help me out then!


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *:moon: <------------------------ This is what Gou looks like when he submits to a FBI cavity check. Notice the big smile? *



Funny you should say that. I happened to run into a random check as I was crossing the USA border this week. A very large ugly woman enjoyed putting her hands all over me it seems. She even said thank you to me afterwards.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Gou now you leave Dennis out of this...:rofl: 

Kidding, kidding, kidding...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2002)




----------

